# Regular Season Game #10: Houston Rockets @ Detroit Pistons



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Houston Rockets at Detroit Pistons. Detroit, MI Palace of Auburn Hills 6:30PM central time*

*Houston*








*(6-3)
Probable Starters*








































*VS*

*Detroit*








*(4-5)
Probable Starters*








































*Local TV coverage only
Houston: KNWS Detroit: FxDt *​


> After blowing a 19-point lead in a 92-84 loss Tuesday to San Antonio, the Rockets (6-3) barely held on after building a 21-point lead in Thursday's 101-100 win over the Chicago Bulls. Houston has also been fortunate after failing to maintain large second-half leads in wins over Memphis, Milwaukee and New York.
> 
> "To have breakdowns like that is really uncalled for," forward Tracy McGrady said. "Moving forward, we have to do something about that."
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #10: Houston Rockets vs Detroit Pistons*

First time making a game thread so lets see how this works!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #10: Houston Rockets vs Detroit Pistons*

i thought rip hamilton was injured


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

chn353 said:


> i thought rip hamilton was injured


He is back now.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn.. well last season i remmember tmac single handely nearly took down detroit without yao.. lost by 1.. now with yao they can pull a win

DTM? can you set up Vbookie?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*vbookie*

..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: vbookie*

Thx Pimped Out.

Everybody please place your bets now!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> damn.. well last season i remmember tmac single handely nearly took down detroit without yao.. lost by 1.. now with yao they can pull a win
> 
> DTM? can you set up Vbookie?


Pimped Out usually does that


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao MUST destroy the Pistons this game


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Pimped Out usually does that


It's just that I am not a vBookie Mod so I can't put vBookie events on. Pimped Out is.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ah ok.. aweesome. cant wait to watch this game on boxscore


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys. Good game last time against the Bulls. Good luck against Detroit. I think this could be a good game, and Detroit is kinda bad to start off the season, so you could have a chance to win this one.

Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao MUST destroy the Pistons this game


Nazr Mohammed isnt exactly umm... how cant we put this in a nice way...


A threat?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

dont underestimate nazr. he has his moments


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

What's up guys, still watching some college football...but I will be ready for Game Time! New Orleans beat the Pistons, so we got to do it tonight!


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

I hope Rockets don't blow their lead in th 4th Q AGAIN!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> I hope Rockets don't blow their lead in th 4th Q AGAIN!


You and me both


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let me tell everybody a secret: I am a vBookie Mod now! That means I will be your host for the events to come, make sure you have enough uCash because it is going to be party every game!

Alright, let's see how are the Rockets doing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I assume the game is going to be on CCTV-5 as usual?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac!! :clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac has all the pts? 6...what's going on?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

y is alston helping detroit win..

cant guard billups

cant make a shot


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Play BIG Yao....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sweet pull up, Tmac


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I assume the game is going to be on CCTV-5 as usual?


No, this game is on most Chinese provincial sports channels,like Shanghai Sports, Guangdong Sports (while CCTV5 is China's national sports channel)


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

we need to get nazr and rasheed fouled out. rasheed is the #1 fouler on their team


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hamilton is killing us


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Swwwwweeeeeetttttt


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome back, Tracy


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> Welcome back, Tracy


That's exactly what I was about to post, lol


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

TMac is back! :biggrin: 

We are basically playing with 4 players. Juwon doesn't do anything.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

T bloody mac


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

get bonzi on please... i hate jvg


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac likes this Building....remember that playoff?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yaontmac said:


> TMac is back! :biggrin:
> 
> We are basically playing with 4 players. Juwon doesn't do anything.


Or 3? What else did Skip contribute except keep bricking?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

For those not in Houston and don't have NBALP, how are u watching this game?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

skip is contributing to detoit so really.. its 2. tmac and yao


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good hustle team


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> For those not in Houston and don't have NBALP, how are u watching this game?


boxscoring


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> For those not in Houston and don't have NBALP, how are u watching this game?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=315798


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> No, this game is on most Chinese provincial sports channels,like Shanghai Sports, Guangdong Sports (while CCTV5 is China's national sports channel)


Yeah i have it on via SHTV


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's all Tracy in the first quarter. I agree, Alston needs to head up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, why is Tmac the only one producing?

Not that I am complaining, but I would like a lot of the team to contribute :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rafer really just sucks


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> For those not in Houston and don't have NBALP, how are u watching this game?


Download Sopcast. Just like watching TV. But the commentators are Chinese :biggrin:


Rasheed = 3 fouls. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is getting to the line, Nice


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> For those not in Houston and don't have NBALP, how are u watching this game?


umm, im watching it on TV.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's amazing that the refs are actually calling fouls.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Detroit looking bad except for Ham...Rocks should handle this game 2mins before Halftime


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We can just give the ball to Yao until the entire Piston frontcourt fouls out. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the detroit frontline is getting in foul trouble. yao and tmac are showing what they can do. now lets hope they can do it for all 4 quarters


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> It's amazing that the refs are actually calling fouls.


jvg's 25,000 may have been worth it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

still got the lead 52-50


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Did TMAC somehow get injuried on the last possession? Cuz he is being taken care of by team doctor on the bench.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man wtf is this crap. They just got back into it

This team is really starting to piss me off, and Rafer is usless


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Maintain our leads dammit


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Maintain our leads dammit


once again they prove to me that rockets are not good at maintain something


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Pistons do play good D.

Alston only played 13 mins. Was he injured? If not, it's more proof Alston just not that capable.

Notice how we spread a lot of minutes. I guess we're deeper. Pistons need their starters on the floor all the time otherwise they got no offense.

Feed the ball to Yao, get the Pistons fouled out. :cheers:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dunk you very much, synder


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> Pistons do play good D.
> 
> *Alston only played 13 mins. Was he injured?* If not, it's more proof Alston just not that capable.
> 
> ...


No he just sucks


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Plz don't tell me TMAC really got injuried. Why isn't he playing?


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Plz don't tell me TMAC really got injuried. Why isn't he playing?


A fan threw a quarter at him


































j/k


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The refs sux....Yao gets hammered & they call nothing, so Det. hit's him in the head then the ref blows the whistle? WTF?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice block by Snyder to stop the bleeding

And WTF, the refs are letting Detroit get away with murder out there


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stop taking stupid ****ing shots


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

TMac not playing????

Can anyone tell me why Juwon is in, but not Novak???


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yaontmac said:


> TMac not playing????
> 
> Can anyone tell me why Juwon is in, but not Novak???


Don't u know we in fact only have a 9 players roster?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

TMac has me worried...any info from the guys watching local tv?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I bet TMac has some bleeding injury. I think the NBA requires a player to be out if hes bleeding. Dont matter if TMac wants to or can play.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> TMac has me worried...any info from the guys watching local tv?


Tmac is fine. He's just in foul trouble. No worries.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets have serious issues


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> TMac has me worried...any info from the guys watching local tv?


I think he banged knees(knee banging again,huh?) on the last possession of the 1st half, but I thought he would be OK soon


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Three turnovers in the past two minutes. Another late third quarter meltdown?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TMac!!!! too bad it didn't count


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> TMac!!!! too bad it didn't count


he hit a 3pointer from halfcourt*


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh great TMac is back! And he scores a 4 pointer!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> he hit a 3pointer from halfcourt*


Even further than from midcourt? :biggrin: 

Good to see him back on court,anyway


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Even further than from midcourt? :biggrin:
> 
> Good to see him back on court,anyway


yea thats what i meant, lol.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Detroits know we cant finish games.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

we're relying on Luther Head's 3pt shooting...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, why won't they just put Novak in Padgetts place!! 
Padgett has 5 fouls


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we are a freakin joke. 

This team just chokes. One damn meltdown after another.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Detroit is playing a back to back. They are amazing.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

why did rafer get a tech and same as wallace???? i read on NBA page that they got a tech ...what happened??


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

somebody please make a shot!!!
Luther Head missed another 3


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nobody can make a damn shot, we are ICE cold


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I Ball said:


> why did rafer get a tech and same as wallace???? i read on NBA page that they got a tech ...what happened??


Rafer disagreed with a foul called against him...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

padgett is giving them free points


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

we can't even get a shot off!! 

turnover, steal, shock clock violation, etc.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We’re going to lose this game
We are being out hustled, turning it over, cant make a basket. 
Go Home rockets. Good riddance


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> padgett is giving them free points


No Rockets just suck


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Jeff "I thought Steve Novak was dead!" Van Gundy IS sh!T !!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

y is juwan taking shots... only people that deserve to take shots are
yao, tmac and luther head


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

turnovers
shotclock violation
bricks
its like, we dont come out to play in the 4th, we play 2.5 quarters and then its over. We get by with luck after that


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We are over


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

we can't win


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

they shuld shorten bball to 3 quarters


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> We are over


I am not even watching anymore.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm not watching this crap.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Alston is so inconsistant...he can only play 1 good game out of 3, he sucks at the rest of time. ouch!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

chn353 said:


> they shuld shorten bball to 3 quarters


lol


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

It's not only rafer it's the whole team ...what's up with yao's turnovers he travels a lot


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

once again the rockets left the building at the 6minute mark of the 3rd quarter, just pathetic these efforts and coaching are starting to piss me off


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

3pts 5 out of 19! and you still keep a guy who can shot 5 3s in one quarter...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

T-Mac in money time :sigh:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

****ing JVG , change coaches please.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

too bad we cant blame this one on ryan bowen


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac can win it 4 us.. 13 in 35 no problem


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Third game in a row in which Yao has been shut down in the fourth.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

y cant jvg get over things and play bonzi. and please like cut alston.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

AGHHH when was the last time houston beat detroit?


seriously.. they are a bogus team


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> its like, we dont come out to play in the 4th, we play 2.5 quarters and then its over. We get by with luck after that


you make a good point


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

JVG = ****ing idiot
how when you need a few 3';s you dont put in the team's best shooter and activating and out of shape bonzi is more effective than suiting up JL3


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

alston and bonzi for deron williams


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

alston and JVG for deron williams


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Third game in a row in which Yao has been shut down in the fourth.


At times, it just looks like he is lost. He misses simple lay ups for a post player, fumbles the ball around, and his footing just does not seem to be right. I don't know if its fatigue or what, but Yao needs to close out these games.

I loved how he was aggressive early, got to the line and did his work. But then again, he gets shut down and falls apart in the fourth.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Hayes out = Rox lose

Our PF = 0.

You don't need to be Einstein to figure that out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sign CWebb! 

if he gets cut that is lol.


----------



## ManiaC (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn, why the heck are we wasting Bonzi????
This is just damn bull**** !!

If Padgett not scoring why not Novak????

But putting Bonzi on the inactive list is a joke....absolutely joke...
We're fading away at the 4th quarter..play novak and bonzi at 2nd or 3rd so we can be fresh at the 4th plz!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I couldn't see this game, but guys were we on cruise control again? Why is McGrady so damn passive nowadays?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey yall!

Just got back from the game (and out to eat at Steak and Shake where I saw a fellow Rockets fan in his Yao Jersey - we bemoaned the loss together)

Two things lost us this game.

Points off turnovers, and second chance points.

Also the last quarter... what happened again? T-mac started launching jumpshots.

Evil pattern of loss when this happens?? Why yes I think so.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> Just got back from the game (and out to eat at Steak and Shake where I saw a fellow Rockets fan in his Yao Jersey - we bemoaned the loss together)
> 
> ...


Hayesfan... that was you? The Rockets fans at Steak and Shake were me and my friend. He was the one in the Yao jersey. I sat across from him. Wow, talk about coincidence.
At Steak and Shake, I thought for a moment that it might have been you. How many Rockets fans were in that building anyway... I dismissed the notion as impossible, but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Hayesfan... that was you? The Rockets fans at Steak and Shake were me and my friend. He was the one in the Yao jersey. I sat across from him. Wow, talk about coincidence.
> At Steak and Shake, I thought for a moment that it might have been you. How many Rockets fans were in that building anyway... I dismissed the notion as impossible, but apparently I was wrong.



NO WAY! That's hilarious! Yeah that was me... wearing my Kentucky T-shirt (my chuck one was mailed yesterday so didn't make it on time) What a hoot!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> NO WAY! That's hilarious! Yeah that was me... wearing my Kentucky T-shirt (my chuck one was mailed yesterday so didn't make it on time) What a hoot!


So you live in Michigan now? Are you still going to school? It's pretty surprising that I have no love whatsoever for the Pistons even though I grew up in Detroit.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> So you live in Michigan now? Are you still going to school? It's pretty surprising that I have no love whatsoever for the Pistons even though I grew up in Detroit.



No I live in KY but my friend that I was with lives in Troy. So I came up for the weekend to visit her and to go to the game. 

She has no interest in the Pistons either. I kept cheering for Tayshaun and confusing her. "Which team are we rooting for again?" she kept asking.

LOL


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Very dissapointed. What the heck happened?
Even without Ben Wallace, we still got bumped. And JVG proved to be an idiot once again...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> Very dissapointed. What the heck happened?


Repeating my opinion...

Points of turnovers and second chance points happened. The Rox gave up way too many off both!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey,hey, u two get a room plz :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yo, we have a picture of this? I am sure everybody else wants to see this. No, kisstherim, they don't need to get a roon, they need to show us more!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> No I live in KY but my friend that I was with lives in Troy. So I came up for the weekend to visit her and to go to the game.
> 
> She has no interest in the Pistons either. * I kept cheering for Tayshaun and confusing her.* "Which team are we rooting for again?" she kept asking.
> 
> LOL



BAN HER!!! 


:nah: j/k!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

la la la la la la I can't hear you... :razz: 

:whatever: yes that's me ignoring all of yall!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

HayesFan, picture time! I want pix of the game from your digital camera! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

well, my digital camera didn't work... cause I forgot to take a disk. But I bought a cheapo camera at the game so as soon as I get them developed yall will be the first to see them!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Repeating my opinion...
> 
> Points of turnovers and second chance points happened. The Rox gave up way too many off both!


I got your drift, and I agree with that. But it takes a wee more than that to finish off a game definitely...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> I got your drift, and I agree with that. But it takes a wee more than that to finish off a game definitely...


oh my bad. :biggrin: 

They didn't get Yao many touches on the ball in the end of the 4th either. Whether the reason tmac was launching contested jump shots was because Yao was tired and unable to get open or because he was trying to be the playmaker I don't know. But its another reason there was a collapse in the 4th.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yao should definitely be rested in the 3rd quarter. A backup center is most required. Mutombo is old, so he should retire this season.

Bonzi Wells is most needed now.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I just noticed something else that happened in the Rockets game that should never happen.

Our center, had the higest number of assists. 4

That just goes to show it wasn't a team effort out there!


----------

